# To shoot or not to shoot



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Well the last camera check left me conflicted. I have several very nice bucks on pressured properties that I am going to try to get on early. This deer is on my own property. I shot a nearly 200 lb hanging weight buck last year and compared trail cam pics and found this dear to be at least half a foot taller. From the pic the only one I have of him he looks like a 7 or.







If I get no more pics of him I may have to age him on the hoof which I'm horrible at. Anybody have tips for aging a deer quickly? I like horns but I also like shooting big deer and mature deer. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

They always look bigger from behind but that is a really nice buck(guessing 8pt) with nice tine length and good main beams. I'm shooting


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pictures in general also make the deer look bigger...bigger rack, bigger body, etc...looks like a nice rack but if I were to guess I would say thats not a mature deer...you'll know better when you see it out in the treestand...good luck.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

left main beam looks enormous lol but as stated you will need to wait and see while in a stand.....doesn't show a ton of mass and bad photo as well but he looks younger....if you have a really good chance on him making it through to next year i'd say pass but if its a heavily hunted area Id probably let one fly....good luck in your decision! lol


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> Pictures in general also make the deer look bigger...bigger rack, bigger body, etc...looks like a nice rack but if I were to guess I would say thats not a mature deer...you'll know better when you see it out in the treestand...good luck.


yep pretty tough with the pic but he doesnt have the old man beer gut i like to see. Hopefully a giant will show up and it wont matter anyway


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

jray said:


> yep pretty tough with the pic but he doesnt have the old man beer gut i like to see. Hopefully a giant will show up and it wont matter anyway


I've been waiting on that Giant for 47 years now .... They always seem to walk to my brother Good luck!:!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

One question remains unanswered. You mentioned that you hunt several "pressured" properties, but this buck is on your own property. The question is, how close is your property to those "pressured" properties? If it's right next door, guess what? That deer is going to see it's fair share of pressure. If I saw a buck with that tine length walking by me I'm throwing a stick! But only you can make that call!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

shootm! shootm! shootm! if u don't somebody else will looks like a nice buck good luck this season!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't even have 2nd thoughts, its much bigger than anything I've got.
sherman


----------

